# Did they win?



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't catch the score of the NFC Championship game.(Deleted) Giving them their first Super Bowl appearance since 1977? Giving them a chance to redeem FOUR Super Bowl losses?

I would hate to think that the "Greatest Season " for a QB was wasted on fumbles and interceptions. Afterall, the Vikes sold their souls for this QB. Gosh, I'd hate think this was all just a waste.

Sooooo.......did they? Did they,boys? Did the Vikes win? If they lost, well....... :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Is it cold in la,la,Lombardass land?Its very nice in New Orleans. :beer:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The queens forgot to wash the KY jelly off their hands before they came out of the locker room!! :rock: :bop:


----------

